# POSTED



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

I was just wondering if it was the area we hunted this past week or everywhere in n.d. that saw a HUGE increase in posted signs. some didnt have a name or date but were freshly hung, 90 % of the rest were from people from bismark. we probably were 45 minutes from there. we assumed that they were hung for phesant hunting. but tied up the whole area... the motel that we stayed at which is always full, and we book the next year stay when we leave was at less than 50 % occupied. and the owner told us that cancellations were coming in daily. We suspect by what we saw and heard that the non resident lic. will be down at least 25% unless u pickup alot of new pheasant hunters. low waters, low duck reports, high gas prices, and all the posted ground i would expect that in the near future those of u who do not incourage or appreciate the n.r. hunters will have your wish of less pressure. is there a site one can go to ,to see what the non resident lic. sold in north dakota is? i will be interested to see if the 25% reduction is true for duck hunting.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I can only hope all the NR's take their football and go home!!!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Amen!


----------



## nadz_MN (Sep 25, 2006)

Some day you just may need that ball back..


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Some day you just may need that ball back..


We HAVE survived without it in the past and we WILL survive without it in the future!!!!


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

spending time in the small rural n.d. again this year. the feeling we get is that alot the hunters from the larger cities in n.d. dont and wont get permission. for the first time this year we saw sings that said something like "ask permission before entering" they were red in color. and had never seen them. but when we tracked down the people the first question from all of them were are u from bismark? then we had a nice conversation and they let us go hunting. dont know what that is all about but i was glad i wasnt a hunter from bismark


----------



## nadz_MN (Sep 25, 2006)

Great point 4140,

hmmm.. It's not all the NR's causing turmoil...Maybe, just maybe someday ALL NR's won't be labeled as trouble..

I believe there are some bad apples out there, both instate and outstate, but not all of us...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> spending time in the small rural n.d. again this year. the feeling we get is that alot the hunters from the larger cities in n.d. dont and wont get permission. for the first time this year we saw sings that said something like "ask permission before entering" they were red in color. and had never seen them. but when we tracked down the people the first question from all of them were are u from bismark? then we had a nice conversation and they let us go hunting. dont know what that is all about but i was glad i wasnt a hunter from bismark


Every year I hear that somebody saw a sign that said no resident hunting or that the farmer said they won't let any residents hunt here!! That is a bunch of crap!!! I could find as many people that won't let NR hunt as well and it does no one any good. As the (in)famous G/O once said. It should be all about the attitude, not where you are from. I have yet to see anyone that said that a resident couldn't hunt but a NR could and I have hunted many, many days in the past 26+ years since I started hunting!!!! Kinda like sasquatch or the Loch Ness monster...........  
Heard they exist, never seen 'em!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

We were down around Bowman with my buddies dad and family we hunted South Dakota for Antelope.

Staying there it was funny watching the gas prices jump at one gas station .20 in a few hours. All the locals we talked to wanted the same thing first also where ya from?. We told them and the whole conversation just changed to being much more personable. All the folks we met were great and the please come backs will be done next year.

I did get the impression that folks from rural areas are much less happy with folks from Grand Forks, Bismarck and Fargo then anywhere else. Just my experiance.

The places we talked to folks at were the Crystal Bar, Hawks Ridge restaurant, the Gas station right before 85 south, the Cenex, the Trappers Kettle in Bellefield, a couple of others I cannot remember the names but plan on going back to. And they were not all business owners just folks hanging out doing their thing.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I know it is not just in ND. I have hunted around my area and when I have knocked on new doors and they ask where I am from. I tell them and the attitude changes and they tell me the problems they have with people from bigger cities. Again I think a lot of it has to do with how you deal and treat people. But a few bad apples can ruin it for all!

So to everyone who reads this. Treat every piece of property you hunt on like it was your own or how you would like it to be treated if you owned it. Pick up trash, pick up shell casings, respect fences, replace gates, don't get cattle running, ask permission to drive on the land, give thanks to the land owners, be polite even if you get turned away......I could go on and on and on.

Everyone Good luck and have a great fall!

Chuck


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

So that's the frickin problem....I'm from a big city. I don't know anythng about ND values, I don't appreciate anything, and If I was just from MN I wouldn't have any problems accessing land in ND......geeze, now I get it!

Thanks for solving all of our problems......there used to be a guy on here that ate pickles in the small town cafes and was great resource as to why the big town guys had trouble...maybe he's back.

I'm from FARGO....oh no...the dreaded city. I have hunted ND for over 35 years and have NEVER had anyone deny me access becuase of my town of residence....NEVER. This same BS comes up every year but I never seem to find it personally when hunting a large area of ND every Fall.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

FH,
I see you finally saw the light!. Are you and the dictor (oops! doctor) going to be too "worn out" to go out west to shoot geese, ducks, and upland stuff at the end of Oct?
Jim


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I have to agree - never had someone ask if I was from a big city in ND or talk less of someone that was. I think it's a myth.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

The land owners around our farm agree with the laws that have been put in place. I have talked to each of them to see what they think and every one them likes the ideas of putting restriction on non-residents.

And yes there is a lot more posted land this year. I am seeing land that has never been posted for as long as I can remember now has a sign hanging on the corner post.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Agree with the anecdotal information.

Did my last tour of the local area yesterday ( about a 15 mile radius) and the amount of posted land has increased again. Since the mid 1980's posting in my area has gone from zero to 95%. Most if not all the beans are harvested, but most, if not all, corn is still standing. Due to drought, there are more mowed cattail sloughs this year than I have ever seen, even going back to the 89-92 drought and earlier. It may make for good hunting this fall, but any bad weather this winter will wipe out our local pheasant population.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I believe that the reason you are seeing more posting of the hunting land is because of the increase in hunting pressure. The rising hunter numbers have put a strain on the farmers attitude towards hunters in general. The good land that in the past was not posted had too much pressure. Farmers in general are a generous lot but if every time you look out your window there is someone hunting your land it gets tiresome. This is the very reason I moved to the hunting area that I live in. I moved and opened my business here to enjoy the people and lifestyle.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

If you think the posting is bad now....wait until the CRP starts going out. AND if the current drought continues and the hunters switch to pheasants there will be even more posting. PLOTS isn't going to last for ever.

If you're a ND resident I would use the PLOTS lands this coming week as much as you can because after the NR restrictions are over they will be hit day after day after day for a very long extended period of time.


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

has anyone come up with the website that will inform us on how many nr licenses were sold this year compared to the last few years?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> If you're a ND resident I would use the PLOTS lands this coming week as much as you can because after the NR restrictions are over they will be hit day after day after day for a very long extended period of time.


I'll second that one.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Actually there is some truth in posting for Bismarck hunters! It's not altogether a myth! I see and hear quite a bit of this, but we are close to Bismarck and get a lot of "afternoon ditch hunters" - guys who just zip out a few miles from town and groundball a pheasant or two, do drive-bys, never ask (and the rare time they do always have a chip/sense of entitlement on their shoulders) and often leave trash and beer cans on the road while they are at it. 
The responsible ethical people from the urban areas are far different than these guys! Where a person collects his mail has nothing to do whether he is a slob or not. 
I've personally never had problems with the rare person from Fargo or the few Minnesotans who have nicely asked and I've let in, even a group from Tennessee who show up every year or so but I sure watch the local urban ditch blaster slobs like a hawk! Seems distance weeds out the slobs - the farther from home the hunter is, the nicer, more ethical he turns out to be. The ditch blasters, of course are more concentrated the closer you get to any urban center so we definitely get a disproportionate number of them, wheras the good guys ten to have places to hunt arranged before hand and go farther out. 
I'm speaking for a lot of my neighbors who all agree this type of local are the ones we have problems with. I still let a few of my long term friends in here now to shoot, but even that's hardly worth the headache any more. Let someone in a few times and pretty soon they are out here all the time and wear out their welcome. On my way out to the barn yesterday I was thinking that I'd just avoid the hassle and keep it only for family and really close friends except for rare exceptions.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

As for posted land,it's the land owner's choice...As for living in the city or rural area's,it's about the same for some people who litter or trash a place...
I know of a small town between my place and Bottineau,that is the worst town I have seen for littering the country side.So it's not just the city people(as they choice to say)!!!

I think North Dakota should do what Montana does on people who post their land...In Montana,if you post your land,then you can't hunt on anyone else's land either...That idea I like-Make's them think twice about it... :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> I think North Dakota should do what Montana does on people who post their land...In Montana,if you post your land,then you can't hunt on anyone else's land either...That idea I like-Make's them think twice about it...


 Didn't know they had that but it sounds great. If anybody can dig that law up please post it.
Am also seeing increased posted this year. It is a difficult situation when plentyfull game causes loss of access to it. Saw it in the SW and am seeing it here now. :roll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

There's more posting in the SE, but surprisingly less up in the NW. The Watford City area had its share of signs, but nothing like from 02-05.

Guess it depends on where you go!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> I think North Dakota should do what Montana does on people who post their land...In Montana,if you post your land,then you can't hunt on anyone else's land either...That idea I like-Make's them think twice about it...


Wow. I'd like to see that too. Sounds like an unenforcible law if there ever was one!


----------

